# How to Remove "Read Only" in Excel



## cwilmot

I have an Excel folder that I add to each day. Something happened to cause it to become "Read Only" and I am unable to add to it or edit it now.


----------



## Rockn

Where is the folder sitting? Is it on a local drive or a network drive? Right click on the folder and select properties, the folders attributes should not have anything checked. Are you sure it's not the file itself who's attributes have been changed to read only?


----------



## cwilmot

Rockn, Yes, it's the folder itself. In fact, it's Book 3 in a 4 book folder. cwilmot


----------



## Anne Troy

cwilmot:

Your statement doesn't make sense.

What do you mean by Book 3? Is it a workbook?

What is the name of the folder in which it resides?

If the folder is read-only then all 4 books should be read-only.


----------



## DjDennis

Sounds like that Excell Crashed on someone and when they tried to reopen it it would only open as read only - which can happen with access and even word and any MS crp product

what you will have to do is this (of which its happened to me at times)

Close the program down open it again close it 2x or 3x times with that file

then do a Quick reboot then find the file - now it will tell you when you do a Properties on it it will say READ ONLY

so now just make the file or turn all the ticks OFF so that way you can use it again

works for me - if anyone can find a faster way let me know as thats what I have done when at anytime any of the MS stuff crash on me

have a great day all


----------



## Anne Troy

Keep your PC from crashing so much:

www.theofficeexperts.com/cleanyourpc.htm

and don't bother opening and closing the file several times before rebooting.


----------

